# Cristiano Ronaldo può ancora lasciare il Real Madrid questo mese.



## Sotiris (23 Agosto 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto. 
Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.


----------



## krull (23 Agosto 2017)

Non ricominciamo eh....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2017)

purtroppo abbiamo già assegnato la 7


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
> Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto.
> Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.



E' FATTA RAGAZZI!!!!!!

Arriverà


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
> Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto.
> Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.



Arriva arriva. Poi ci sarà una disputa con Zapata per la maglia numero 17


----------



## mrsmit (23 Agosto 2017)

l'innominabile......... è tornato.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Agosto 2017)

Di Milan l'articolo non parla neanche di striscio, giusto per precisare.

El Pais è un quotidiano politico, non sportivo. Diciamo un "Corriere della Sera".
Non credo si siano inventati di aver ricevuto queste notizie dall'entourage di Ronaldo.

Allo stesso modo non credo minimamente il Milan c'entri qualcosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> l'innominabile......... è tornato.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
> Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto.
> Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.



E' una storia che gira in Spagna almeno da tre mesi.
Se il Real avesse preso Mbappe avrebbero ceduto CR7 sicuramente, ma adesso il discorso è chiuso. Non lo cederanno mai gli ultimi giorni di mercato.
La cascata di rinnovi di questi giorni in casa merengue comunque è il segnale chiaro di quale è e sarà la strategia di rinnovamento del Real nei prossimi mesi/anni.


----------



## mil77 (23 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una storia che gira in Spagna almeno da tre mesi.
> Se il Real avesse preso Mbappe avrebbero ceduto CR7 sicuramente, ma adesso il discorso è chiuso. Non lo cederanno mai gli ultimi giorni di mercato.
> La cascata di rinnovi di questi giorni in casa merengue comunque è il segnale chiaro di quale è e sarà la strategia di rinnovamento del Real nei prossimi mesi/anni.



premesso che il Milan nulla c'entra, non è il Real che decide se cederlo o meno. È Ronaldo che decide se rimanere o meno. il Real può solo adeguarsi alla decisione che prenderà il giocatore


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> premesso che il Milan nulla c'entra, non è il Real che decide se cederlo o meno. È Ronaldo che decide se rimanere o meno. il Real può solo adeguarsi alla decisione che prenderà il giocatore



Davvero lo credi? Penso che allora conosci poco Perez e il Real Madrid...


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
> Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto.
> Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.



Ora tocca spendere altri soldi per convincere Kalinic a lasciare la numero 7


----------



## ilCapitan6 (23 Agosto 2017)

Presentazione all'Idroscalo a bordo di un sommergibile


----------



## sacchino (23 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano spagnolo El Pais, che ha contattato l'entourage del fuoriclasse portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, non è ancora certa la sua permanenza al Real Madrid.
> Chi gli sta intorno assicura che per ora il giocatore è concentrato a lavorare. E' arrabbiato per la squalifica di cinque partite e sta lavorando come sempre con la squadra ma non possono garantire se rimanga o se ne vada. Assicurano che è da vedere cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto.
> Questa notizia sta facendo il giro del Mondo ed è già stata ripresa dal The Sun.



Ma basta questo e giornalettismo, cosa vuol dire vediamo cosa succederà da qui al 31 agosto, cosa volete che se ne va il primo settembre a mercato chiuso, ma questi sono idioti continuano a scrivere ca...te


----------



## mil77 (23 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Davvero lo credi? Penso che allora conosci poco Perez e il Real Madrid...



davvero lo credi? allora non conosci proprio Ronaldo, il suo entourage e i suoi sponsor


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Agosto 2017)

L'anno prossimo ci servirebbe per la champions, ma non quest'anno.


----------



## kipstar (23 Agosto 2017)

già mi immaginavo il prossimo anno il trofeo bernabeu con lui vestito di rossonero..... ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## z-Traxx (23 Agosto 2017)

Quindi lo annunciano sabato o domenica quando Li Yonghong è a Milano?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> davvero lo credi? allora non conosci proprio Ronaldo, il suo entourage e i suoi sponsor



Si si come no. Ricordami un giocatore che abbia lasciato il Real contro la volontà di Perez... figuriamoci.

Se vuole andarsene CR7 ha due strade: 
1 Il Real lo scarta perchè punta su uno più giovane, anzi sul giocatore emergente più forte del mondo nella mentalità Perez. Ipotesi nemmeno tanto remota perchè le Merengue stanno rinnovando la rosa, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla fine del mercato è praticamente impossibile.
2 Trova qualcuno che paghi la clausola da 1 miliardo di euro, come da contratto da 32 milioni netti annui che gli elargisce il Real. Ipotesi piuttosto irrealistica.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Agosto 2017)

Vorrei capire una cosa. Perché questa notizia è stata letta come legata al Milan?


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe bello che venisse da noi l'anno prossimo quando saremo in champions..


----------



## Wildbone (23 Agosto 2017)

Per me, uno come Ronaldo tratta il suo futuro con preavviso. Avrà già in mente da tempo cosa fare e dove vorrebbe andare. Gli resta solo da capire QUANDO attuare il tutto. Non ce lo vedo a fare dei colpi di testa così di punto in bianco, soprattutto quando sei una sottospecie di fabbrica ambulante di soldi.


----------

